# einfache SPS-Steuerung 4-Kanal Impuls-Zeitschaltuhr



## Michaas (19 Oktober 2020)

Hallo erstmal und als erstes ein Dankeschön im Voraus für Eure Bemühungen!
Ich habe eine, denke ich, relativ einfache Frage. Ich will einen Futterautomat für 4 Fütterungen innerhalb von 24h bauen. Ich bräuchte eine möglichst einfache und günstige Lösung für eine Impulszeitschaltuhr mit 4 12V/DC Ausgängen, die jeweils einen maximal 3s langen Impuls abgeben. Gibt es eine kompakte Lösung, die ich in einen kleinen Schaltschrank einbauen kann, am besten ohne zusätzliche externe Relais oder ähnliches. Im Besten Fall würde ich gerne über einen Taster einen Countdown starten,, der die elektromagnetischen Schlösser nacheinander nach 5, 10, 15 und 20h öffnet. Hätte jemand dazu eine Idee oder einen Produktvorschlag für mich? Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten und hoffe, ich unterfordere Euch nicht ;-)
Grüße, Micha


----------



## nade (19 Oktober 2020)

Hm Guck nach einer Siemens Logo 12/24v. Die hat genau 4 Relais Ausgänge. Starter Kit dann hast sogar noch die Wahl ein Panel dazu zu bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Oktober 2020)

Hi Micha 

Das sollte mit einer Siemens Logo machbar sein.
Eine 1200er sehe ich da schon fast unterfordert.
Wichtig wären hier denke ich, auf jeden fall Relais Ausgänge,
da du wohl direkt 12VDC Last schalten willst.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## hucki (19 Oktober 2020)

Angesichts dessen, dass wir hier im SPS-Forum sind, würde ich eine Klein-SPS wie z.B. die Siemens LOGO! empfehlen.
Diese bietet u.a. für unter 100€ die notwendigen Ein-/Ausgänge in einem REG-Gehäuse mit Textdisplay und eine auch für Anfänger gut geeignete Programmiersoftware inkl. Simulation.

PS:
Bei der LOGO gibt es auch eine 12V-Variante, so dass alles direkt vom gleichen Netzteil bedient werden könnte.


----------



## nade (19 Oktober 2020)

https://www.ebay.de/i/284044394133?...MIuNWfk5fB7AIVDqh3Ch2rNg8BEAQYBSABEgJIj_D_BwE
Die zb. Oder frag Timo Mal. Der hat bestimmt was  so bei sich rumliegen zum Verkauf.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Oktober 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Die zb. Oder frag Timo Mal. Der hat bestimmt was  so bei sich rumliegen zum Verkauf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk



Hi Nade!

Ne, ich hab nix mehr zum verkauf hier rumfliegen,
ein paar brocken sind noch da, die sind aber für Private Bastelobjekte verplant.

@Micha:
Mit so einem Logo Starterkit machst du definitiv nix verkehrt!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (19 Oktober 2020)

Wie? Hast es sich nicht rentiert gehabt mit gebrauchten zu handeln?
Andere Variante wäre eine Eaton easy. Wobei wer fup kann wird anfangs fast verzweifeln bei dem verkopten Kram. Hat dann 6 Ausgänge.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (19 Oktober 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Andere Variante wäre eine Eaton easy. Wobei wer fup kann wird anfangs fast verzweifeln bei dem verkopten Kram. Hat dann 6 Ausgänge.


Die aktuelle kann doch IMHO auch ST, oder?


----------



## nade (19 Oktober 2020)

Okeh. St ist aber auch keine Anfänger Sprache. Hab letztes Jahr damit eine Absauganlage mit 2 saug wegen auf eine zellrad Schleuse realisiert. 2 Schaltstellen und den ganzen Kram was noch neben den 2 gebläsen gebraucht wurd. Ein und Ausgänge waren da eben gerade mit Erweiterung genug. Als fup Programmierer hat's mich anfangs erst arghhh. Nun ja läuft so wie's soll ohne Materialstau oder so. Aber der Kopf Kram arghs... Hab eine Anlage nun über 1200er im Aufbau.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michaas (20 Oktober 2020)

Hey Ihr alle!
Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Das ging ja ganz schön schnell! Ich hatte vor ca.20 Jahren in meiner Ausbildung kurz die Siemens Logo! gestreift und denke, dass das die Variante sein wird, mit der ich am Besten klar komme. Wusste einfach nicht mehr genug davon, um mir sicher zu sein, dass es damit funktionieren wird. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank Euch allen!


----------

